# Going into surgery tomorrow morning



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So the day is finally here. I am scheduled for surgery for 10:30am tomorrow morning to replace my ACL and repair my meniscus on my right knee. Anxious for it to be done. I will try to have someone post that I'm okay. Don't know if I'll be up to it. Thanks for all the well wishes up until now. If you can say a little prayer that would be nice too.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am already saying prayers for you darling Sue. You will be just fine. Well, maybe some post pain surgery with the physicsl therapy ... but, before you know it ... you will be back to feeling great once again!

I wish I could give you hugs in person. As always, sending you much love and many hugs.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Best wishes for a low/no pain recovery


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am not one to pray...I kind of have a more Buddhist outlook on life. But that doesn't stop my from _hoping_ that all goes well with your surgery.Nor does it stop me from being in tune with it. Dear, sweet, Sue...be safe...have the best surgeons to care for you, and please come out whole and healed. My thoughts and my love are with you. I must confess that I love you, that I really, really care about you...that I hope with all my heart you will suffer very little pain and come back to your strong, kick ass self in no time. You got it in you.:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Keeping you in prayers!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We'll all be sending positive and healing thoughts to you with lots of love and hugs!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::smootch: and a kiss for luck!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Best wishes that all goes well and that you have a quick recovery. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

I know that you don't know me well, but I had my mom that went into a brain surgery just few months back... as with any surgery, it is pretty serious but I know you will be in good hands.:blush: I hope you come out of surgery well, and be safely back home to your wonderful Tyler- let us know how things went as soon as you are able!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Prayers for you for a succesful surgery and full and speedy recovery !!!!!xoxxo


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Susan :grouphug: Group hug from all of us on SM... praying for the best outcome for you and wisdom for the DRS. :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sue, I thought of you several times today and you can bet you'll be in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow.

I'm looking forward to you being back to 110% real soon!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sue, be assured I'll be having you in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow. I know you've gone thru this before but since things have so advanced in medical procedures today....I bet you'll be coming thru with flying colors and that it won't be as difficult as the last time! 
Good Luck sweetie!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I will be thinking about you Sue. Everything is going to go smoothly and you will be back with Tyler in no time!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers and hugs to you for a great surgery and a quick recovery.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Lots of prayers and healing wishes to you!!!

{{{{{{{{{Sue}}}}}}}}}}

Before you know it you be back on your paws :wub::wub:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Sue, I know you will be so glad that you had the repairs done. I had meniscus repairs on both knees at the same time last year and it helped SO much! Recovery was not particularly painful; the knees hurt less than they did before surgery. What I mainly noticed was a wobbliness/weakness in the knees for awhile, so mainly just be careful not to overdo and fall down. But it is one of those surgeries that almost always really helps a lot, and I hope it does for you too!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

All over soon Sue. Hope your surgery and recovery go well :grouphug: :tender:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Prayers and hugs from Texas for you Sue!!! Hopefully they'll send you home with some good pain meds to help you afterward. I'm sure Tyler is looking forward to the snugglefest during your convalescence!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thinking of you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Sending the Angels:innocent::innocent::innocent: to look after you during surgery. Tomorrow by this time you will be resting comfortably:heart:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Prayers and many good thoughts for a super successful surgery and recovery  Will be thinking of you, Sue :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, today is your big day. :chili::chili:
You are a remarkable woman, and we send you love & wish you all the very, very best!:grouphug:
See you in the recovery room! :wub:

. . . and Jim, we will be thinking of you too! :smhelp::smhelp:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Prayers being said for you dear Susan.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Prayers for you today Sue:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying that you have a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Praying all goes well for you today. Let the recovery begin.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone, so much. Don't have time to respond individually since we leave in about 15 minutes. Just think I'll come back with the ACL of a 25 year old :chili: At least something on me is only 25. :blush: Your wishes and prayers comfort me so much that I'm much more relaxed then I thought I'd be. See you later. :smootch:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks everyone, so much. Don't have time to respond individually since we leave in about 15 minutes. Just think I'll come back with the ACL of a 25 year old :chili: At least something on me is only 25. :blush: Your wishes and prayers comfort me so much that I'm much more relaxed then I thought I'd be. See you later. :smootch:


:heart::tender::wub::hugging:rayer:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thinking of you today Sue. I wish we could all be there with you!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Good luck Sue! I think you are going to be pleasantly surprised by the advancements in surgical techniques since your last incident. Praying for your comfort and a speedy recovery!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Good luck with the surgery today!!!! I will pray that all goes well...............but you will be fine 100% and before you know it you will be your same self!!! Hugs to you


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Sue, I an praying for you this morning and hope you are calm and relaxed or already deep under and getting all fixed up:aktion033:. Will be thinking about you and praying all day-- good luck!!!:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thinking and praying for you this morning!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Susan,

I am praying for you today and sending comforting calming energy your way...


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wishing You all the Best,Prayers coming your way Sue.*
*Nickee In Pa**


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Sue, sending prayers and hugs your way.rayer::hugging: Just a word of advice. Do what the doctors and therapists tell you to do. My husband also had the surgery to repair his meniscus. He thought he knew better than everyone. (Don't remember him graduating from medical school though :HistericalSmiley. After leaving the hospital, they told him to put ice on it -- he said he didn't need it. The therapists would tell him to do certian things -- he said he didn't need to do it. Guess what - he still has trouble with that knee.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Prayers to you...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thinking of you this morning!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Sue, Since I just had knee replacement surgery two weeks ago here is my best advice. Take your pain meds as directed so it doesn't get the better of you and ice your knee for twenty minutes at a time. Keep your knee elevated. Smile and a good looking physical therapist doesn't hurt! Linda


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope the surgery went well and you're on your way to a speedy recovery!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thinking of you Sue. Hoping all went well and your recovering. Hugs!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub:Thinking of you this evening, rest comfortable and get well soon!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Praying all is well with you Sue and your surgery went well. :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sue, I'm thinking of you and hope they are giving you wonderful care and great pain medicine. You have a few tuff weeks ahead of you but before you know it, you will be in rehab and making a strong come back.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Sue, Just checking in tonight andrayer:rayer:.:wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Jim posted on FB that Sue is in recovery and doing well. Wonderful news!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh good, I'm glad he could update!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you Tracey, that is great news.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good news! Thanks


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great to hear.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll wager she is in post-op making everyone laugh! 
Sending big hugs your way Sue & Jim!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sue, hoping you had a restful night and have a quiet day today snuggling with Tyler and being waited on hand and foot er knee!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope you are feeling well this morning.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Speedie recovery, Sue. You know there is somebody there who is waiting to walk with you again.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thinking about you this morning!:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

hi sue, sending you hugs and wishes and prayers too that everything went well with your surgery. hope you are resting comfortably today and all the days to come.

love u
lynda


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thinking of you, Sue. And, I am sending you love and healing hugs.:smootch::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Sue, I'm glad the surgery is over and all went well.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Sue. Sending love and hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi all- thanks so much for all the posts. I don't know how to start a thread on my iPhone. I was in lala land yesterday😜They had to give me a light general anesthesia and it knocked me for a loop and made me nauseus. Still a bit out of it. But the surgery was successful.😄I have a new Acl made from a cadaver tendon and the meniscus repair was done. Some pain now but not too bad. Surgery site looks good. Resting today...was at the hospital from 8am to 9pm.😳 Thanks again!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Hi all- thanks so much for all the posts. I don't know how to start a thread on my iPhone. I was in lala land yesterday😜They had to give me a light general anesthesia and it knocked me for a loop and made me nauseus. Still a bit out of it. But the surgery was successful.😄*I have a new Acl made from a cadaver tendon* and the meniscus repair was done. Some pain now but not too bad. Surgery site looks good. Resting today...was at the hospital from 8am to 9pm.😳 Thanks again!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah! Sue is back! Does this mean you're part zombie now? :HistericalSmiley: xoxo


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad to hear that you are doing well Sue. Looking forward to hearing about your recovery. May it be fast and without any complications.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awww, Sue, glad to see you posting! Rest up and enjoy your meds!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just saw your post on FB, glad that this is over and now you can concentrate on getting better.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue - you know that I've been sending prayers and positive healing energy ever since this happened and I'm so glad to hear that the surgery is over and is successful.

You should have gone to Paris with me instead of Vermont to ski. LOL


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Good to hear from you Sue.... Get rest and I hope you heal quickly


----------

